# Laser engraved photographs...



## degoose

Just showing off… these photos were engraved using my new GCC LaserPro C180 II laser engraver… It arrived yesterday, so I am still learning how to use it…
















You can see some more pics posted here...


----------



## JoeLyddon

Larry…

I don't know… did you really DO that on your Laser Engraver??

Really?

Awesome!


----------



## KarenW

Wow-you can get so much more subtle-- wait, is that even a concept… much more subtle…? shading with a laser than I can with the CNC.
Ultra-coolness!


----------



## degoose

Yes Joe, laser done..
Karen, I had a comment… just like pyrography but subtle… I agree the degree of subtleness is outstanding…


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome. Am I allowed to ask what it cost?


----------



## AandCstyle

Geez, if you are just learning, I can't wait until you get good at it. lol


----------



## lateralus819

Awesome! I love laser engravers. My brother in law works for Epilog and I got to tour the factory a few years ago, needless to say it was EPIC. I watched him load an image and then engrave it within minutes.


----------



## oldnovice

Maybe I should get a laser engraver too. 
Can you engrave metals with your model?


----------



## lanwater

That's a lot of details. Like areal aged black and white photograph.


----------



## stefang

Amazing amount of detail. How long did it take to do the aircraft carrier?


----------



## DS

Wow, that baby pic freaks me out a little bit. Like a ghost baby that lives in the board. 
Pretty sure I'm not describing it very well, not to mention this is probably a close relative of yours. I mean no offense, just that it has a Harry Potter-esque quality to it.


----------



## Grumpy

Cool


----------



## JoeLyddon

You can engrave Head stones too… I think…


----------



## Kentuk55

Some amazing machinery for sure.


----------

